# Another proud man.



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I didnt want to hijack myt's thread, and I liked his green boat so much I got my own. Picked it up last night and had to watch 24 with the wife so no real tinkering time yet. These pictures were taken just before leaving for work so no thought put into them either. More to come I promise. Anyways, its a Malibu X-factor.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4401391302/" title="boat3 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2729/4401391302_6da8d2f283.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="boat3" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4401391240/" title="boat2 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4401391240_0ff4c27e2a.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="boat2" /></a>


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Congregations!!!

I am very glad you bought a kayak that is made for fishing, and the designer knew that some take kayaks in rough waters. I love the large hatch and scupper holes on the seat area.

Congregations again!

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats JapaneeseZero! Welcome to the club! We'll have to hit the waters sometime so we can match our sexy green yaks! LMAO. It looks sweet! Grady-Black let me paddle his Malibu and it was nice! Really stable too. 

Oh and you could have hijacked my thread...you did it before with your instigating! :beer: LOL

MYT


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Congrats JapaneeseZero! Welcome to the club! We'll have to hit the waters sometime so we can match our sexy green yaks! LMAO. It looks sweet! Grady-Black let me paddle his Malibu and it was nice! Really stable too.
> 
> Oh and you could have hijacked my thread...you did it before with your instigating! :beer: LOL
> 
> MYT


Yeah I had a yak before. still not sure if i upgraded or stayed even. I can't wait to get on the water and see how she does... if you really want to laugh I almost named this thread "My new plastic girl with a few holes"


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the yak JZ. I'll be joining yall in FY11.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*more pics*

wet well for the transducer:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4402227433/" title="IMG_2940 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4402227433_759197d786.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2940" /></a>
a look at the fishfinder/ cockpit:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4402992598/" title="IMG_2942 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4402992598_b2bd9e80d9.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2942" /></a>
the seating area:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4402227333/" title="IMG_2939 by Japanesezero, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2769/4402227333_cfbca5548b.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_2939" /></a>


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks great!! I feel left behind! I am liking that hatch, I am pondering installing one on my big game...


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Hatch*

Hey MYT those hatches go for about $80 bucks I think but if you look on youtube you'll find how to install one



jerry


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Looks great!! I feel left behind! I am liking that hatch, I am pondering installing one on my big game...


i went for the minimal amount of extra holes. no chance im going to put a hatch on this one but it doesnt need any more. that center hatch has a hatch bag that will be my soft sided tackle box for my plano's


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*pics*

Nice JZ I'll post mine when I get them done.

jerry


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks O Shin I will check it out!

JZ you don't need another one...my doesn't have the one installed like O Shin's. I am thinking of using a bag with mine too, of course it would be custom... 

MYT


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Wicked looking boat! I am going to be getting my daughter a kayak soon, and i wish there was a Malibu dealer closer to me. I have a Ride 135 and my son has a Tarpon 120. I am thinking of getting her a Hobie Quest but your boat has me wondering if a road trip to the nearest dealer isn't in order.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess I need to post some pics of my boats then, Ill try to have them up before weeks end


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

WTG JapaneseZero! Malibu's are great kayaks!










GB


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Grady-Black said:


> WTG JapaneseZero! Malibu's are great kayaks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Im pumped. Winter is definalty taking forever this year.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Got pic up of the kayaks


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Got pic up of the kayaks


OBX thats a sweet a$$ ride bro... I like that sticker where can I get one?


jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks man, I have a buddy thats a graphic artist and he made them up all custom, tho I do have a few left, PM with you addy and a can mail you some


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Thanks man, I have a buddy thats a graphic artist and he made them up all custom, tho I do have a few left, PM with you addy and a can mail you some


Sweet


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*wet transducer*

Hey JZ the wet transducer you istalled did you drill thru the hull or is that just sealed in water?

Never seen that before.


jerry


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey JZ the wet transducer you istalled did you drill thru the hull or is that just sealed in water?
> 
> Never seen that before.
> 
> ...


some people drill through the hull. i took a 3" coupler pvc and a rubber 3"cap. attached the transducer to the mount on the cap. shaved down the pvc to fit the boat better and gooped it in. put the rubber cap on and its all set. if you want real detailed instructions i can get you step by step.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

we all need to fish bay bridge one day


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey JZ, can you post up some speks on the wet well transducer looks like a nice set up, Also when you get it ont he water can you let us know how it works for you? I have my glued to the hull, works fine just interested in other set ups .


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

nice yak. i'll be splashing the weekend of the 20th


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

stupidjet said:


> nice yak. i'll be splashing the weekend of the 20th


where? dickerson again?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

either black hills park for freshwater, or bay bridge. most likely bay bridge.


----------

